# Shoes for Big Feet



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello - We are new to Dubai and are trying to buy mens shoes uk size 13 or 14, European size 47 or 48 and are having real problems finding any both dress, sports and casual type - can anyone suggest shops to try please ????

Many Thanks
Debra


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

There's a Big and Tall men's shop on Bank Street opposite Burjaman Centre just a few doors down from "And so to bed", why don't you try there?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Is it true what they say about men with big feet????


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And what DO they say about men with big feet Wanda?

That they won't blow over in a stiff breeze?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

They've got big hands?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

That they wear big shoes?


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

How about men with very large dining tables?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The selection for 'large' sizes is hard to find for big guys that are stylish. I would suggest just ordering and having them sent. I tried to find things and was unable to. I was attempting to find 14 or 15s, usa sizes.


----------



## Hash4272 (Sep 26, 2010)

i wear a size 13 US ... 47 here i think ... and i have gone to almost every shop to find nice shoes of all kinds but no luck ... 

@wanda ... it is true


----------

